# Can ESB meter reader clamber over wall and ignore closed gates?



## NOAH (5 Aug 2010)

We were at home yesterday having dinner in  the pm, and we can see drive from window, when I looked out and saw a tall man walking up to house, we have closed gates but a fairly low wall at one side so he had clambered over, I could see he had that gadget they use for reading meters and watched as he came round side of house read meter and off.  Not even an hello.  I opened gates for his exit but was surprised. If others were about they could see his sneaky trick.  Are the meter readers self employed and paid by results?  And can they do this type of thing?

I have a post box at gate discretly tucked away.  No buzzer.  I thought they had a card system if house was not accessible. Of course he may have been making a point as well.

noah


----------



## jhegarty (5 Aug 2010)

They are allowed access to read the meter. So don't see what the issue is here.

It would be different if you had an intercom or a buzzer.


----------



## Joe Q Public (5 Aug 2010)

It may not be best practice to do what he did. He should have come through the gates. 

Meter readers are self employed contractors. They are paid according to the number of meters that they read. If they miss a certain meter more than a few times they get stick about it and they must read it.


----------



## Sidetracker (5 Aug 2010)

It is a bit cheeky, when there is someone in the house. On the other hand, if they cannot get access to your meter they will record an "Estimate Reading" based on your average usage. If the estimate is low, there would be an adjustment at the next actual reading and you could get a bit of a shock.


----------



## Joe Q Public (5 Aug 2010)

They are certainly put under pressure to get all meters read. Every meter must be read at least once a year by ESB staff.


----------



## Leo (5 Aug 2010)

Joe Q Public said:


> They are certainly put under pressure to get all meters read. Every meter must be read at least once a year by ESB staff.


 
Someone's in trouble so...my meter hasn't been read in 7 years!


----------



## Joe Q Public (5 Aug 2010)

Really? How have you been avoiding them?


----------



## Hoagy (5 Aug 2010)

From the ESB T&C's which you agree to when signing up..

_"You must allow DSO authorised personnel, agents or contractors, at all reasonable times and at any time in an emergency, to enter any premises to which electricity is supplied for the purposes of reading, inspecting, deenergising (switching off the supply) or removing the meter or meters, and for all other purposes in connection with supplying electricity."_


----------



## dewdrop (5 Aug 2010)

In fairness he was just doing his job.  If he had given a big wave and smile would you still raise the issue?


----------



## Leo (5 Aug 2010)

Joe Q Public said:


> Really? How have you been avoiding them?


 
My meter is inside the house, there's no one home during the day. They just drop the reading card in the letter box and I phone in a reading.


----------



## paper-folder (5 Aug 2010)

What would happen if he injured himself clambering over the wall?  Certainly doesn't sound like he was taking reasonable care of his own health and safety.


----------



## Complainer (6 Aug 2010)

Having done some delivery work, it is often easier to hop over walls than to open gates.


----------



## coldcake (6 Aug 2010)

How high was the wall? Did he have to climb over it or just step over it. If it was just a low wall I wouldn't see what the problem is. However, if it was 5ft then I would be shocked


----------

